# Experience with Sustanon 250, what has been your experience



## l0newolf (Sep 8, 2012)

On paper it doesn't really make sense to use sustanon as part of a cutting cycle because of the long esters. I have exclusively used prop in the past because of the minimal bloating, and been wanting to give sustanon a try to see how it is. May consider running it at 600mg/ week with injections EOD. Minimal bloating is very important to me. Let me know how it worked for you and how the bloating was compared to Enan or even in contrast with prop.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2012)

You can cut on any ester or steroid for that matter. It's all diet


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 8, 2012)

I've got shredded off Sust! I ate 10 cans of tuna a day and did a shit load of cardio.. It's all diet!!


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 8, 2012)

I thank you guys for your reply but you haven't answered the question. My diet is fine, and almost flawless. Eat most of my carbs in my first two meals, and egg whites. The rest of the meals are chicken breast and spinach (each meal has 10 oz of chicken breast). I throw in some whey in my first two meals, and use casein protein to end the day. My main question has been about how Testosterone has Aromatize in your cycle when using Sustanon 250. Test E does give me the unwanted water that I would rather not see in my dieting phase, and Test Prop has worked well for me in my 2nd cycle. Sustanon is foreign to me but I considering using it for many reasons.


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 8, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I've got shredded off Sust! I ate 10 cans of tuna a day and did a shit load of cardio.. It's all diet!!



I already took care of that. Currently doing 30-40 fasted, and 30-40 after weights. It has worked well for years for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2012)

Wouldn't an AI take care of unwanted water?


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Wouldn't an AI take care of unwanted water?



When taking lower doses of test I rather run AI's at a minimum or have them there if I really need them as always, just a personal preference.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 8, 2012)

Just try it man. Everyone is different. I only use test e or c. I get bloat but drop my test low once I'm lean and keep it low for the summer.


----------

